# Building Mass and Kicking....



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Well here is the long awaited new journal I've mentioned for the past few weeks. I know everyone has been looking forward to this!!! 

Well let me start this off by reintroducing myself. Really haven't intro'ed myself yet so here we go...
My name is Matt. I live in Cal. I'm 27 years old, I have a total of 5 kids (2 live in Phoenix with my P.O.S. Ex-wife, 2 Step Kids (wife's from her first marriage), and 1 between eachother and our last!! (We have that fixed ). The kids range in age of 8 years to 6 months. Oh yeah there are 3 girls and two boys. My step son has Cerebral Palsy and Ataxia. Me and my wife are in a HUGE custody battle with my ex which I don't think will ever end until my youngest daughter between me and my ex is 18. (Unforuntaly I have to count down the days 5,029 left.)

My goal is to build as much muscle as possible and cut here within the next 6 to 9 months and gain little body fat as possible. I've been lifting/ working out seriously since October 2003 and before that was when I was in High School. I spent 3 years in the Army about 4 years ago. After I got out I really didn't care about my diet like I do now. When I started working out in Oct. I was weighing 230 lbs and probably about 30% Body fat on a 5'11.5" frame. Now I'm 195 and about 17 to 18% BF. Lowest I've been at is 185 and about 14% BF, until I went on a sugar eating binge for about 2 to 3 weeks (ended Saturday 4-18-04).
I work Graveyard so my workout and sleep schedules kinda get screwed up as far as doing the same thing everytime everyday so disreguard Sunday's and Friday's diet.

Supplements:
Lambrada Qwik Vites (daily vitamin)
Flaxseed Oil:3 to 4 tablespoons a day
Omega 3,6,9 Spread throughout the day
Glutamine 10 to 15 grams spread throughout the day
Calcium: 1000mg 2 times a day
Vitamin C: 1000mg 2 times a day
Vitamin E: 400IU 2 times a day
R-ALA: 100mg 3 times a day
Swole V2: 2 scoops on workout day, 1 on Non
Syntrax Nitrous: 2 scoops on W/O day, 1 on Non
Black Star Labs Nitro Jet: 2 scoops immediatly after workout (this stuff tastes like crap!!)
ZMA:3 before bed
BCCA: throughout the day.

Also I just started on Sunday 1ad/4ad. (1ad from ergopharm, 4ad from dermabolics (transdermal) ).
Week One: 300mg 1ad, 400 mg 4ad (spread out through the day)
Week Two: 400mg 1ad, 400mg 4ad (")
Week Three: 500mg 1ad, 400mg 4ad (")
Week Four: 600mg 1ad, 400mg 4ad (")

For post cycle I'll be using 6OXO and Milk Thistle. (I'll post those later).

Well Please feel free to chime in and give me some advice or to say hi.
Thanks!!

P.S. Forgot to add I workout in my garage and not in a gym I've attached a pic to show what I have to use. I've bought additional attachments for the lat portion of my machine.

Weight Machine 

P.S.S. I'll be consuming 3800 calories per day. I'll post food whenever I can. Or you can click on my diet journal and its linked to Fitday.com.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

*Measurements*

Here are my measurements starting out...
4-19-04

Height:5'11.5"
Weight:195
Body Fat:17 to 18% Using calipers.

Measurements using MYO tape.
Waist around naval: 38.5"
Waist around hips: 36.5"
Neck:17"
These measured cold and flexed just when I woke up
Forearm:12"
Bicep:15"
Thigh:24.5"
Calf:15"

I'll take these every Sunday in the morning and I'll post them.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

*Workout Split*

Here is my Workout Split...

Sunday: Chest/Tris
Monday: Legs
Tuesday: OFF
Wed: Softball
Thursday:Back/Arms
Friday:Shoulders
Sat: OFF

Somedays exercises will very so I won't post these now.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

*4-19-04*

4-19-04's Workout

Flat Bench DB 
50x8
60x8
70x8
85x2 
70x4 (Did these couldn't get the 85's up anymore!!)

Incline Bench DB
40x8
50x8
60x8
65x7 (Got 1/4 the way up but couldn't go anymore.)

Incline Flyes
40x8
50x8
55x8
40x8 (Dropset)

Bench Dips
BW+10lbsX10
BW+25lbsX10
BW+25lbsX10

V-Bar Pressdown
50x8
60x8
65x8

Pretty good workout. I'm going to do DB bench for the next 2 to 3 weeks to help build mass and on the fourth week on 1ad/4ad I'll do Barbell Bench. Kinda sore right now but I'm excited to see how this works out.

Please feel free to critique and give advice.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn Matt, 

You sound seriuos !  Good deal !   Great start ! keep it up .


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Gary. Yeah I am. I guess I might be dumping too much money into supps, but I've bought this stuff over time. We'll see if it works!!
Thanks!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck with your new journal man. 

Did I read that right? You're only going to be training on that universal machine? No freeweights, etc.?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

BEst of luck Matt!!! very well planned, Im impressed!  Good Luck! 
wow, 5 kids!! Id hate to do all their chirstmas and birthday shopping!  

one thing that I might suggest- cut back the flax oil.. get in your fish caps and opt for other fat sources. Hempseed oil has a much better ratio of 3-6 than flax, avocados and olive oil are great too.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck, Matt.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Good luck with your new journal man.
> 
> Did I read that right? You're only going to be training on that universal machine? No freeweights, etc.?



Mike,
No I have free weights galore. I have fixed dumbells and adjustable dumbells. I really only use the machine for benching (the stands), squats, and the lat portion. So about 90% of my exercises are free weights.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> BEst of luck Matt!!! very well planned, Im impressed!  Good Luck!
> wow, 5 kids!! Id hate to do all their chirstmas and birthday shopping!
> 
> one thing that I might suggest- cut back the flax oil.. get in your fish caps and opt for other fat sources. Hempseed oil has a much better ratio of 3-6 than flax, avocados and olive oil are great too.



Thanks, yeah thought of this for awhile.

Ha Ha Ha, Yeah it gets pretty expensive around the holidays and birthdays. All of them except for my baby are in the begining of the year to May. My little one is in Sept.

Ok I'll change up the flax. How about cashews?? Will that work for essential fats??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Good luck, Matt.




Thanks Monolith!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

*4-19-2004*

4-19-2004

Here is my leg workout for the day....

Squats
135x8
170x8
180x8
195x6 

SLDL
115x8
135x8
155x8
190x6 

Leg Extensions
115x10
125x8
135x8
150x7 

Leg Curls
70x8
85x8
95x8
105x4 

Calf Raises (with 3 second pause at top)
30x15
40x15
40x15
50x15

Workout was O.K. I need another/ better exercise for calfs. If anyone has any suggetstions let me know!! Still really sore from chest work out especially in my chest and front delts. Well I need to get to work.
Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice squats!

For calves... there's a bunch of stuff you could do.  Seated calf raises, calf presses on the leg press, different tempo's, or even really high volume.  Dunno if youve been following MonStar's journal, but he's been trying a "CAT" method lately wherein you try to get 100 reps for an exercise within 4-6 sets with as short a rest interval as possible.  Actually, i think Jen just did this for her calves.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn man so far your workouts are looking friggin' great. Nice work man, keep it up! I really like the way you have your journal setup, very nice and easy to read.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 20, 2004)

I noticed the CAT method. Where can I find the details of that??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I've had two days off now. Thursday back throwing some weights around. Can't wait!!!
P.S. Got our asses handed to us in softball earlier. I need to get on a team that has some younger people on it. I'm the second youngest guy on the team.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Here you are... I havent read anything, because I just found this and have to go.  Told you to post a link


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 21, 2004)

Its in my sig box bro. Not a prob. I'll keep updating it. See ya!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Matt,

Your workouts are great ! It's like you are a different person !  Way to go ! TGIF !


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Matt,
> 
> Your workouts are great ! It's like you are a different person !  Way to go ! TGIF !




Thanks Gary!! TGIF to you too.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

*4-22-04...*

Workout for 4-23-04...
Back and Biceps...

T-Bar Rows (Barbell in corner using row cable attachment. Got this from PreMier. First time doing these)
90x8
125x8
140x8
150x6

DB Row
40x8
50x8
55x8
60x8

Pull Downs to Front
90x8
100x8
110x5
120x5

Str8 Bar w/ Arm Blaster
75x8
85x8
90x6

Seated DB Curls
25x8
30x8
40x4

Hammer Curls
25x8
30x8
40x6

BB Wrist Curl 
45x30
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curl
45x30
45x30


Pretty good workout. I need to do some studying on if it is bad to workout before bad or not. My problem is when I workout at 4pm (right when I wake up) my garage is hotter then hell. The only other time I can really pull this off is if I workout at 8am before I go to bed. We'll see what I come up with.
Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Very nice!  The long bar t-bar rows are killer, I love them   Just make sure to keep your back straight.

There shouldnt be a problem working out before bed.  It might even be more beneficial.  Because when you sleep, your body releases GH and it might haev better uptake right after working out, but who knows?


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah but I'm getting kinda ripped on that thread I wrote.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

> (Barbell in corner using row cable attachment. Got this from PreMier. First time doing these)


You should have got these from me, I do them all the time.  Friggin' great exercise. The heavier you go though be careful, I use a 100+ lbs. DB to hold down the otherside of the barbell.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

Oopps sorry. Well whoever I got them from they kick ass!! Thanks!!
THanks for checkin' in Mike!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Yeah but I'm getting kinda ripped on that thread I wrote.



Nah, everyones tryin to help.  *I'm* the one everyone's hatin' on.  I definitely should have kept my mouth shut in that thread.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nah, everyones tryin to help.  *I'm* the one everyone's hatin' on.  I definitely should have kept my mouth shut in that thread.



Who is that prick elitist anyways?? He sure is a little prick!!  Oh well, I guess I'm going to Home Depot and buy 2 or 3 fans.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Get a small swamp cooler, and have your wife turn it on an hour or so before you wake up.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 27, 2004)

PM,
Can you get a stand alone model that just stands upright in the garage?? The only ones I've ever dealt with are roof top ones in repair shops I've worked for.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 27, 2004)

I've still be sticking to my w/o just haven't had time to update. I'll probably get that chance on saturday. Shit I haven't been on here since saturday or sunday and just noticed there is no Prince any more just someone named Robert 
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 28, 2004)

Been noticing any difference from the 1ad/4ad yet?


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Been noticing any difference from the 1ad/4ad yet?



Yeah tired, and water retention from hell. Hopefully next week I'll start noticing some differences. I'll update better this weekend.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (May 1, 2004)

**

Well this sucks. I had to abort the stack  Work is killling me right now. I need to get my commercial drivers lic. by the 16th or I lose my position. Thus my workout schedule sucks. (I only did one workout this week.) I'm on 6oxo now 500mg ed for 1 week and 300mg ed for the next. Oh well. I'll buy a bottle of each so I can do this again. I'll post that workout here a little later. I plan on going on it again maybe in a month, or lose some fat and do it later.
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (May 1, 2004)

Tough luck, man.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 1, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2004)

Hey  you need to win the lottery and tell your employer GOOD BYE and spend all your time with your kids/wife/and trainer !  Problem solved !


----------



## I'm Trying (May 2, 2004)

LOL, Yeah tell me about it!! I do buy Lotto tix


----------



## I'm Trying (May 5, 2004)

I'm still alive!!  I took this week off to get shit situated. I'm starting back next week, probably with a whole new journal.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> I'm still alive!!  I took this week off to get shit situated. I'm starting back next week, probably with a whole new journal.
> Thanks!!


 New journal ?  this ones only 2 pages long ! LOL   Are you going to be doing somethingh totally different ?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

I think he has gone


----------



## I'm Trying (May 10, 2004)

Yeah. I'm going to lose this fat I've gained from eating like crap lately. I'll start the new journal this weekend. That's when I'll have time to update it.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2004)

Matthew ,

Where's the new journal man ?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

New journal... Where is Matt?


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> New journal... Where is Matt?


He's been here just not in his journal. He must me spying on us . LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

Well right now my right f-ing rotator cuff is f-ed up. I'm PISSED!! I'm giving myself the week off and hopefully I'll be better. Does anyone have any recommendatons??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yea, dont lift on it!  Also ELIMINATE ALL overhead pressing movements.  THIS is VERY important!  NO weight above your head!  The only thing that would be ok, is incline DB.  Because you can twist your wrists to a safe position.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

You may need to to this for 4 weeks or so.  I did  

If it gets worse, or still hurts, you will need an x-ray/MRI.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

I've thought about going to get an MRI. Luckly I'll be covered on it since I have decent benefits. But should I still do other exercises?? I don't want to be missproportioned.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

What exercises do you have in question?  Give it a few days rest, then stay away from overhead movements.  Even skullcrushers are a nono.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

Well I mean legs biceps etc.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

He Lives !!!!!!!!  

hey man  don't mess with the rotator. If it doesn't get better in a couple of weeks I'd have it checked out. Especially if you have insurance.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yea, legs biceps will all be fine.  Just give it a week, and start back lifting.  But try and keep your hands below your head when working with weight


----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

PM- Otay. Will keep above head lifting movements to zilch. What about rows?? 

Gary- Yeah just have been kinda pissed off with my arm. I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

What kind of rows?  Yates rows, bb rows, db rows.  Those should be fine.  No upright rows though, that bringing the weight up, as if to go over the head.  You dont want that either.  Shrugs are fine, because its the traps they work, not the shoulder.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

Ok Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

No problem bro.  I have been there... it fucking sucks big time 

I eliminated ALL overhead movements for over 6 weeks.  It feels like its better, but I am definately not going to do anything dumb.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 20, 2004)

Yeah I know. Just when I wanna get back to the PHs too.


----------



## I'm Trying (May 21, 2004)

Well I went and saw the doctor today. They gave me the cure all (motrin) and said it was inflammed (which I told her but she agreed with my diagnosis). They want me to see a physical therapist and start next week with rehab. Then I went and paid a visit to a guy I know who is a IFBB pro (who just got his card) and he told me what I should do and I really trust what he says. Next week I'll start again and I'll keep y'all posted.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 21, 2004)

When I had my rotator operated on they gave me Naprosyn for the swelling. You can get Alleve over the counter which contains Naprosyn.

Also something that helps me incredibly is Glucosamine chondroitin , probably didn't spell those right but you get the idea. I take it everyday .


----------



## I'm Trying (May 24, 2004)

Well Wed. I'll start again. Then next week I'm looking to start again. I'm gonna start out with really light weights for anything that causes stress on my rotator cuff. I'm sick of being this frustrated about this but I have to take my time unfortunatly or I'll hurt myself worse.
Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Well Wed. I'll start again. Then next week I'm looking to start again. I'm gonna start out with really light weights for anything that causes stress on my rotator cuff. I'm sick of being this frustrated about this but I have to take my time unfortunatly or I'll hurt myself worse.
> Thanks



No rehab like the doc said ?  Lucky you .


----------



## I'm Trying (May 25, 2004)

Well the doc hasn't gotten back to me so screw it I'll rehab it myself


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well the doc hasn't gotten back to me so screw it I'll rehab it myself



How's the shoulder ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 1, 2004)

It's ok. I'm going to test it out here in a little bit. We'll see how it goes. When did the forum change. I was gone on Friday through today. Its going to take some time getting use to.

Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 3, 2004)

Well tested out the shoulder today. Still kinda sore and I used about 50% the weight I normally been using lately. I was doing about 12-15 reps per weight per set. Oh and I finally bought a fan for my garage. I wish I could've gotten the swamp cooler but didn't wanna spend the 200.00 that I can afford right now. I gotta brace and stock up for the upcoming ban.
Thanks!! 

P.S. I'm not going to bother posting weights cause it is nothing dramatic.
Thanks again!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Well tested out the shoulder today. Still kinda sore and I used about 50% the weight I normally been using lately. I was doing about 12-15 reps per weight per set. Oh and I finally bought a fan for my garage. I wish I could've gotten the swamp cooler but didn't wanna spend the 200.00 that I can afford right now. I gotta brace and stock up for the upcoming ban.
> Thanks!!
> 
> P.S. I'm not going to bother posting weights cause it is nothing dramatic.
> Thanks again!!


Whats new ?  You still with us ? TGIF !


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey wassssupp !   You still among the living ? Had to go back to page 3 to find you !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah still alive. Just playing softball 2 days a week, work and still lifting. Been real cautious with my shoulder with weights and with throwing. Hopefully soon I'll be back to full strength. Thanks for checking my journal Gary. I'll be back active in here soon. Lately every time I log in here I have a problem getting connected to the site  Oh well can't wait for the shoulder to heal though. Also I'm going to see the specialist after work tonight and have my shoulder looked at. I hope they plan on giving me a cortisone shot.
THANKS!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 18, 2004)

P.S. after my weight ballooned to 200lbs  I dropped it back to 185   Got to get rid of the damn fat around the midsection though. I would be nice to do. Have pretty much always had a problem there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Damn.  I thought you were one of the countless members who disappeared...  Good thing Gary is keeping you in check haha!  He even bumped my journal today.

About the login, delete all your cookies, and then re-login.  That might help.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

Man, I can't believ you were on this morning and no update !


----------

